# My favorite quote from President Johnson and the environment



## Victor (Dec 19, 2016)

If future generations are to remember us with gratitude rather than contempt
we must leave them more than the miracle of technology. We must 
 leave them a glimpse of the world as it was in the beginning, not just after
we got through with it.


Pres. Lyndon Johnson, 1964

A wonderful statement I believe in. It is still true.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 19, 2016)

My father taught me the same lesson when as children he took us walking in the bush and told us that this was our heritage, to be looked after so that we could hand it on to future generations.

He also urged us to leave any place we visited in better shape than we found it and we would clear up other people's rubbish to drive the point home.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 19, 2016)

Victor said:


> If future generations are to remember us with gratitude rather than contempt
> we must leave them more than the miracle of technology. We must
> leave them a glimpse of the world as it was in the beginning, not just after
> we got through with it.
> ...




It certainly is a wonderful statement, more relevant now than ever.


----------

